# new bow mount



## bcbouy (May 14, 2016)

just installed my new bow mounted 55 cayman.i haven't tried it out yet.next weekend we're heading out for a 4 day camping/fishing long weekend.picked it up for $560 can.slightly less than a minn kota,yes? i've gone through at least one minn kota transom mount every year.i have a 1 year old one in the garage that won't fit on the rear due to the size of the new tohatsu 25 i'm picking up at the end of the month.the cayman even comes with a foot control and a hand held as well.if i get 2/3 years out of it i'll be happy.i made the deck from some 3/16 aluminum plate i "found" at work and carpeted it with some leftover carpet from the flooring mod.now i also have some space to store the bow anchor.i made a door for the deck with aluminum and a s/s piano hinge to store stuff out of sight.


----------



## jethro (May 16, 2016)

I'll be interested in hearing how you like that motor and how it lasts but I don't understand how you total a trolling motor every year? My bow mount is from 2004.


----------



## bcbouy (May 16, 2016)

i guess its just heavy usage.we camp/fish almost every weekend for 7/8 months out of the year,and average at least 100 fishing days.so i'd average it to roughly 600 hours per year.


----------



## ChiefCubby (May 16, 2016)

I find that interesting, too. Any chance you're missing an opportunity to use the same one for a long period of time? I know a lot of tournament anglers that put at least that much stress on their trolling motors and keep theirs alive for many, many years.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (May 17, 2016)

Great looking install. I am sure that you will like the bow mount over a transom mount. I know I would.

I, too, wonder what kept breaking on your transom mounts over the years??

richg99


----------



## Fishfreek (May 24, 2016)

WOW!!!

1 a year seems WAY to often especially for Minn Kota, I just replaced mine and it was 11 years old the only problem I ever had with them is the transom bracket braking but that is an easy and cost effective fix. I'm sure mine has had 500 + hours of run time per year in salt water and another 100 to 200 hrs in fresh water.


----------



## jethro (May 24, 2016)

bcbouy said:


> i guess its just heavy usage.we camp/fish almost every weekend for 7/8 months out of the year,and average at least 100 fishing days.so i'd average it to roughly 600 hours per year.



I fish no less than 30 hours a week between May and December and my 2004 Powerdrive is still good as new. So that's 960 hours and I am being conservative. I am often on my boat 20 hours on Saturday and Sunday alone. Something is wrong if you are replacing a trolling motor more than the battery that powers it.


----------



## bcbouy (May 25, 2016)

i agree somethings wrong.its not on my end, so it's on minn kota.what can i tell you.2 motors in 2 years.the facts speak for themselves.one motor was corroded inside and one lost a bearing or brush something.i pulled the prop off and it was sloppy as hell. i also just replaced my dual deep cycles,8 years old.


----------



## Kismet (May 25, 2016)

Congratulations, I hope the new troller lasts a long time.

Might be worth a note to MinnKota with pictures. They need to be aware of any issues, especially since you went to another brand after giving them a fair shot.

Be safe, have fun.


----------



## perchjerker (May 25, 2016)

I thought Minn Kotas had 2 year warranties on them? Unless I am missing something here

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/warranty-information/


----------

